# honda GX110 wont stay running



## trashman1980 (Mar 25, 2006)

i got this engine from a farmer it had been sitting outside for awhile and was full of water and gunk,i cleaned it all out,including the carb, now it will only start when i put gas in the carb and will only run for a minute,it is getting fuel in the bowl. any ideas? thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Carburetor is still plugged up, probably the main jet and or nozzle. If there was a bunch of corrosion in the carburetor you might not be able to clean it up.

Did you remove the the nozzle and check all the jets to be sure they were open??


----------



## trashman1980 (Mar 25, 2006)

no i didnt take the nozzle or jets out i dont like takeing screws out in fear that ill never get it to run right, but it isnt running now so ill try that tommorow, i also picked up new gaskets today so ill see what happens ..... Thanks


----------

